# Land Ports of Entry & Visas



## dvinton (Mar 8, 2019)

All,

Are the land ports of entry between the US & Mexico closed to a temporary resident visa holder?

Regards,

Don


----------



## elderp (Aug 22, 2018)

Depends on who are and where you are going. If you are a US citizen, you can cross back and forth no problem right now. If you are a Mexican citizen you can return to Mexico no problem, but only go to the USA if it is essential. Basically you have to prove you have a medical appointment. If you lived or worked in Mexico you should have a permanent visa.


----------



## dvinton (Mar 8, 2019)

elderp,

Thank you for your reply. To be more specific, Americans with Residente Temporal cards crossing into Mexico.

It seemed that was the case but thought I'd ask this group.

We're poised to move permanently to Chapala but we're waiting on the consulate in Portland to re-open and issue our RT cards. We submitted applications in early March. The very day we were scheduled to have our passports updated, March 17, the consulate closed until further notice. 

I've had several email exchanges with the consular officer handling our application, trying to wrangle a one-on-one to finish the process, no such luck. It's very understanable considering the risks of COVD-19 but one of the reasons given for not issing the RT was that the border was closed, impling our RT cards wouldnt get us in.

Oh well, perhaps this delay is for the better. Looking at the greater scheme of things, we're invonvenienced, millions have had their lives upended. Count your blessings.


----------

